
Ask HN: Escaping comfort trap after getting rich? - Wolf359
This is #firstworldproblems and I am ashamed to ask it, but it&#x27;s worth a try.<p>I was working as software engineer til 2015, when I made a bet and invested most of my savings into BTC (about $70k). Then in 2017 the value got up and I cashed out at the right time (around $3m).<p>I didn&#x27;t plan to get rich from BTC and it happened out of blue, so I simply proceeded going to the office for a few months. Then I noticed I&#x27;m annoyed with some parts of my job, some tasks are tedious and kept asking myself &quot;what am I doing here, i have enough money to not work&quot;.<p>I quit my job on Dec 2017, now it&#x27;s 2019 and I haven&#x27;t been employed since. I have lost touch with most of my social circle (I&#x27;ve been a &quot;nomad&quot; last 2 years) and colleagues (since I&#x27;m not in the office anymore).<p>My tech skills deteriorated - turns out I didn&#x27;t enjoy programming as much, and I can&#x27;t make myself to keep up with the news (reading manuals and debugging for hours now sounds way too boring).<p>I cannot make myself find another job, as I don&#x27;t need one to survive and I dislike office routine (waking up on time etc) even when I like the project. My monthly expenses are low, I feel financially secure for next say 20-30 years.<p>I fail to engage with a new goal, as I feel too comfortable. I remember before 2017 I&#x27;ve had truly happy days here and there. Solving hard problems, meeting up with friends after work, water cooler talks etc. Now days are grey and bland.<p>If I sound like an ass, just ignore this post. But I would appreciate any advice, especially if you have been in a similar  situation and can share your story!
======
z0mbie42
Hi, I hope it's not.to late to reply, but I would recommend you to read 'the 4
hour workweek' by Timothy Ferriss. It's eaxctly about this: what to do of your
free time when you have enough money to sustain your lifestyle.

Also if you can read french, I would recommend 'le bug humain' by Sébastien
Bohler. It's an introduction of the inner working of our brain. Basically it
says that the only sustainable thing that can both please our lizard brain and
do not destroy our planet is learning.

Happy new year :)

